

Recognize Sunk Costs And Move On - csbartus
http://www.leveragingideas.com/2009/05/27/recognize-sunk-costs-and-move-on/

======
Tichy
Past decisions might affect future decisions, though. For example, suppose you
invested some time in learning Ruby in the past. Then when deciding which
programming language to use in the future, Ruby is a cheaper option because
you already know it, whereas other languages would have additional costs for
learning them.

~~~
davidw
In that case though, you can do the analysis with your _present_ abilities:
you know Ruby well right now. Perhaps it's a subtle distinction, but it's not
about the sunk costs, but about your current 'assets', and the costs of
acquiring new abilities.

~~~
csbartus
Yes, the basic idea is to _recognize when is about sunk costs.

In my case i must have to have a feeling in my stomach to start looking after
sunk costs, to move on.

In normal situations everything is the same old, linear: I have a knowledge
from the past upon I'm building the future. Pretty boring comparing to a pro
poker player

------
csbartus
"people shouldn’t make decisions based on past investments." -- seems like
hacking the time, as is, baby!

